# 2004-06 GTO Magnacharger Packages - $6289 Shipped w/ Free Install or Install Credit



## Mike Norris (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey All,

I have offered this in the past on the Corvette Forum with great success and wanted to see if we could help the GTO folks out also. The retail price since the increase on the Silver Intercooled GTO Magnacharger kit is $6294.75 and I am offering free shipping as well as free install. For those not wanting or needing the install, I am offering a $900 Norris Motorsports credit to the purchaser. Please PM me for details. 

Other Magnacharger add-ons would be polished for $1100, MP122 for $600 and the powertrain warranty for $300.

For those local or willing to ship the car in, I can setup the install for the Magnacharger.

I can also supply an array of other options and add-ons from thermostat to gauges to headers to camshaft to pulleys to exhaust and so on. Feel free to ask for anything you can think of.

I can also put together pricing for any of the other Magncharger products such as C5 & C6 Corvette, Hummer, GM Truck, SSR, Trailblazer SS and such. There is also kits for the 05-06 Mustang GT and the 04-06 Ford F-150 5.4 3V.

This pricing will continue through the end of March. Thanks and feel free to contact me via PM, e-mail at [email protected] or 407-616-2518 and thanks to everyone. Have a great day.

Mike Norris


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

Mike Norris said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have offered this in the past on the Corvette Forum with great success and wanted to see if we could help the GTO folks out also. The retail price since the increase on the Silver Intercooled GTO Magnacharger kit is $6294.75 and I am offering free shipping as well as free install. For those not wanting or needing the install, I am offering a $900 Norris Motorsports credit to the purchaser. Please PM me for details.
> 
> ...


where you located?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i can drop my car off? then pick it up in how many days turn around? and one last thing............................ welcome


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Orlando, FL is the ph#.......


----------



## Mike Norris (Jan 22, 2007)

I apologize but the signature did not show up. As mentioned I am in the Orlando, FL area:

Mike Norris Motorsports
1010 Bunnell Road
Suite 1106
Altamonte Springs, FL 32714
407-616-2518
[email protected]

Depending on options, I would say turn around time is 2 days for a base package and up to a week for a full compliment of bolt-ons. Thanks for the welcome also, very appreciated.

Have a good one all.

Mike Norris


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i can drop my car off? then pick it up in how many days turn around? and one last thing............................ welcome


Come on EEZ! Go out back and dig up a couple of those coffee cans packed with hundreds and come on over to the wild side brother.


----------



## Kerr (Feb 23, 2007)

how much hp and torque does this ad.

Also you make a kit for the 8100 truck or 7.4 turck? a friend has both of those.. one a 99 (7.4) the other 02 (8.1)


----------



## Mike Norris (Jan 22, 2007)

Most cars will gain 100-125HP and approx 100TQ on the base package with a good tune. Magnacharger does not make any packages for the larger displacemnet trucks and off the top of my head I can not think of any one that makes an application specific package for them, sorry.

On another note, I have gotten some good response so far and am looking at getting folks a better deal. I can get a great break if I order 6 or more units at a time. For those that are seriously looking and just can not quite afford it, PM me with what it would take for you to make a deal on a Maggie for you. For those that have already bought, I will pass the savings back to you in the form of a rebate of some sort so you are not left out if I can make a better deal with some new quantity purchases.

As an FYI, I am on a family spring break vacation starting tomorrow, 3/9, till Monday, 3/19. I will be checking PM's and e-mails as well as phone messages during this time, just not as quick a response as usual.

Lets see what we can do and get some folks supercharged. Thanks and have a great day.

Mike Norris


----------

